# a tank sutible for a convict



## bad kid (Jul 15, 2009)

hi i just got 55 gallon saltwater tank right now i alredy have a yellow tail blue damsel and a sgt major i realy whant a convict tang is my tank apropriete for one?:dunno:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The Convict Tang is an Acanthurus genus, which means that this fish grows far to large and far to fast for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

for a second there i thought you were refering to someone in prison, it dawned on me how they would be able to maintain a saltwater tank...lol


----------

